# New setup, temporary situation....



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Our new Synchronika and Niche combo perched in it's temporary corner. Trying to rejig our house layout just now - so, inspired by others here, hopefully going to fit in a snazzier wet coffee bar area.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ooglewoogle said:


> Our new Synchronika and Niche combo perched in it's temporary corner. Trying to rejig our house layout just now - so, inspired by others here, hopefully going to fit in a snazzier wet coffee bar area.
> 
> View attachment 40348


Surely it cannot get any snazzier than that?!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, where did you get these nice mats please?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Wet coffee bar area?

What's that, pool-side?


----------

